# Nothing like fresh powder



## XxChevy-HDxX (Jul 15, 2010)

Down here in Weymouth Mass passed a little storm 4 or 5 inches of snow.........payuppayup


----------



## XxChevy-HDxX (Jul 15, 2010)

More pics to come......


----------



## XxChevy-HDxX (Jul 15, 2010)

Last ones......Thumbs Up


----------



## fordsup04 (Dec 31, 2009)

Looks good. we got a dusting out of the storm yesterday but on tuesday we are supposed to get hammered


----------



## XxChevy-HDxX (Jul 15, 2010)

yeah we are.....Thanks


----------



## ken643 (Mar 27, 2009)

Nice Pics, Nice truck. I have a 2003 2500 HD D-max, No plow its a crew cab 8 foot bed, to dam big for driveways


----------



## 496 BB (Feb 11, 2010)

In the 3rd to last pic is that snow stacked on the sidewalks?


----------



## STIHL GUY (Sep 22, 2009)

you truck handles that plow pretty well...did you do anything to the front end??


----------



## XxChevy-HDxX (Jul 15, 2010)

STIHL GUY;1189285 said:


> you truck handles that plow pretty well...did you do anything to the front end??


Nope nothing at all just 500lbs of ballast thats required and thts it... I dont know why everyone put timbren and leveling kit my truck is completely leveled and never did anything to it


----------



## XxChevy-HDxX (Jul 15, 2010)

496 BB;1189282 said:


> In the 3rd to last pic is that snow stacked on the sidewalks?


Thats just from when the store owners that sometimes pile the snow on the corner there but its ok


----------



## STIHL GUY (Sep 22, 2009)

XxChevy-HDxX;1189347 said:


> Nope nothing at all just 500lbs of ballast thats required and thts it... I dont know why everyone put timbren and leveling kit my truck is completely leveled and never did anything to it


hmmm i have a reg cab 2500HD with an 8' fisher MM1 it sags pretty good with 450lbs ballast


----------



## Morrissey snow removal (Sep 30, 2006)

wish that snow was up here like it was suposed to good pics


----------



## f250man (Jan 28, 2005)

Nice looking truck and plow and the lot look great


----------



## swtiih (Nov 30, 2008)

been 2 weeks since last plowable snow here. nice pictures


----------



## XxChevy-HDxX (Jul 15, 2010)

STIHL GUY;1189389 said:


> hmmm i have a reg cab 2500HD with an 8' fisher MM1 it sags pretty good with 450lbs ballast


its not enough i guess try 600 LBS


----------

